# [SOLVED] my wifi signals are not detected



## sabiasabeen (Nov 27, 2011)

hi everyone,
I have D-link 524 router, my problem is that its signals are not being detected previously it was working fine( the devices we connect are ipad 4, htc wildfire S, nokia e-5 . these devices detect other wifi and connect to them. so there is no problem with them) please help what should I do ?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: my wifi signals are not detected*

Most likely your Wi-Fi transmitter has died or disabled. Download, install, and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. Then paste ascreen shot of the Wi-Fi access points found. If yours is not found then it is either dead, or it has been disabled.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus


----------



## sabiasabeen (Nov 27, 2011)

i solved the problem there was some SSd broadcasting turned off
thanks for the help


----------

